# Do you still play DS games?



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

I personally play DS games when I'm bored from the 3DS games or I just don't want to play 3DS games.

The annoying thing is that DS games are really... low quality.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes. I'm actually hoping to get a few for Christmas. 

The sad thing for me is that I've had a DS since 2005, but I was too young or too afraid to play a lot of the really good games that were released for it over the years. I'm kind of catching up now, haha.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 23, 2014)

Every now and again I'll get interested in playing one of the Sinnoh or Johto Pokemon games for DS, start it and never finish.. I personally prefer the DS Pokemon to the 3DS Pokemon (not like i'm a huge pokemon fan tho), so yeah I do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

& mario party is super fun when i'm bored


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

i still play kingdom hearts 358/2 days and re:coded haha.


----------



## Marisska (Sep 23, 2014)

I still play Wild World and Hotel Dusk on my ds.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Mostly the Pokemon Gen V games.
That's pretty much it.


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

Still play Dragon Quest 9 ( ;-; ) and Harvest Moon DS/Grand Bazaar.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 23, 2014)

I still do, especially since there's a few I still need to beat like Pokemon White 2 or Scribblenauts.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

i think i have both drawn to life games somewhere. although i technically dont own them, i've been meaning to finish the aa ds games.


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 23, 2014)

I do every once in a while. Sometimes I'd just feel like playing a DS game whether it be like, Zelda, or Scribblenauts, or Final Fantasy or something I'll play it c:


----------



## Gideon (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been occupied with Pokemon X and New Leaf recently, so I haven't played many other games on my 3DS other than those. There are still DS games I am playing (or plan to finish, like Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box). I don't actually own that many 3DS games.


----------



## Cress (Sep 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Mostly the Pokemon Gen V games.
> That's pretty much it.



This is me, along with D/P/Pt because sometimes I have Gen 4 tournaments with friends.
Other than that, no.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2014)

I accidentally threw out my DS case in a clear out, not realising I'd left all my games inside it. So I don't actually have many left - just the _Harvest Moon_ and _Pok?mon_ titles, plus_ KH: 358/2 Days_. I don't play any of them anymore. I've finished / met my goals in all the ones I wanted to. 

I re-bought _Trauma Centre: Under the Knife_ again a couple of months ago though. It's not quite how I remembered it (I played it in 2006) but I'm enjoying it nonetheless. Please release a _Trauma Centre_ game on the 3DS, Atlus!!


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 24, 2014)

I play old Pokemon games and Wild World c:


----------



## Murray (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll play some old DS games if I'm feeling particularly bored ^~^


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a case for 24 DS/3DS games. Whatever isn't taken up by my 3DS game cards is taken up by the DS games I play the most.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 24, 2014)

I still RNG in my Gen V Pokemon games, but other than that, I mostly play 3DS Games.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 24, 2014)

Not really. I tried last week end to play some old DS games, like the yoshi's island, and... I thought it was boring to me :/
I over played it before ;-;


----------



## hiimsenpai (Sep 24, 2014)

I play Pokemon White and Soulsilver from time to time


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes I do! I'm playing the Pokemon Ranger trilogy, trying to beat 'em all 

And... if I can get the games, I would love to play the old Mystery Dungeon games. Specially the Blue Rescue Team game! Loved the fact you could go to special dungeons (with more than 100 floors) and meet every legendary pokemon <3

DS games are great too! <3


----------



## GreenLeaf (Sep 25, 2014)

yes I play them and quite often too!
but  on 3ds they gain more pixelation so I just use my original ds


----------



## Coach (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, some ds games are really good! Like Pokemon Blue Mystery dungeon


----------



## Emily (Sep 25, 2014)

I mainly play Harvest Moon games now but there are so many I still play like Mario Party DS, Pokemon Pearl and HeartGold and others... Havent touched Wild World in a while...


----------



## CapnRecon (Sep 25, 2014)

I sometimes boot up a Pokemon game or Dragon Quest IX. I kinda play the GBA more than the DS nowadays. 3DS still takes a good chunk of time though.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yu-Gi-Oh Nightmare Troubadour!!!


----------



## n64king (Sep 25, 2014)

A whole bunch, although I sure did stop for some time. 
999, Super Princess Peach, StarFox Command, and even a Japan only Ganbare Goemon game are a couple to mention that I've got to play and are in my little 3DS/DS game cart. box


----------



## azukitan (Sep 25, 2014)

I occasionally play some DS games I've missed on emulators. Coropata is the most recent one x)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Emily said:


> I mainly play Harvest Moon games now but there are so many I still play like Mario Party DS, Pokemon Pearl and HeartGold and others... Havent touched Wild World in a while...



Basically what they said. Harvest Moon DS Cute was such a good game. And still is!
But I play Pokemon HeartGold and Platinum for Pokemon games :3


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I bought plants vs zombies DS last month! I play it on my 3ds


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 28, 2014)

Heck yea. Still play my old copy of Animal Crossing Wild World every now and then and Pok?mon Heart Gold.


----------



## Kildor (Sep 28, 2014)

Heck yeah. I play DS games all the time to be honest. Just completed Inazuma Eleven 2. On the hunt for some more cool DS games.


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

nope, i have lots of DS games, but i never play them bc the low quality annoys me


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 28, 2014)

I definitely still do! The World Ends with You is a favorite of mine and I replay the storyline every so often. I also recently bought 999 so I'm working on that. And while I don't play them now, I have the Kingdom Hearts DS games, Professor Layton, and Ace Attorney games that I'm sure I'll revisit in the future.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

I haven't touched my DS in forever, much less actually played on it. I'm not even sure where it is...


----------



## Toeto (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't.


----------



## Elise (Sep 29, 2014)

I still do sometimes. Lately I've been playing Pokemon White 2, though that is mostly so I can get more pokemon to use and trade on x and y (and the new ones when they come out).

It's not bad, as are most decent DS games, but the pixelation on the XL screen is a bit off putting so I prefer 3DS games.


----------



## Emily (Sep 30, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Basically what they said. Harvest Moon DS Cute was such a good game. And still is!
> But I play Pokemon HeartGold and Platinum for Pokemon games :3



My favourite on the ds is cute then island of happiness c:
All the harvest moon ds games after them were okay but for the most part I couldn't get into them :L


----------



## Pearls (Sep 30, 2014)

I sometimes do. I still need to complete all the puzzles on most of my Layton games despite having them for like 4 years. And I just started playing the Ace Attorney games so I have to buy them too. Not to mention all the Pok?mon games I don't have... ( I'm gonna be completely broke, ha ha...)


----------



## Delphine (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup, every once in a while I like to do that. Mostly Pok?mon games though, but now that I think about it I'd like to play AC:WW again...


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes.  Replay the Professor Layton games for hand therapy.  My hand got numb during a surgery for a fracture elbow.
Plan to see what's happening in Wild World.  It must be full of weeds.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 30, 2014)

Basically the only thing I can do now, along with a few GBA games that have survived the move...

I'm currently addicted to Kirby Super Star Ultra. Trying to beat Helper to Hero with all helpers is addicting, yet challenging. ​


----------



## lazuli (Oct 1, 2014)

NNNNHHHHHHH my brother gave me back my kirby super star ultra, super mario ds, and cooking mama TT 0 TT
i must get gold on all dishes and complete kirby 100% again. I MUST.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, absolutely! I play Animal Crossing: Wild World and Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times every day!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 1, 2014)

I only got the 3DS so I could play New Leaf(and also the Zelda game my 3DS came with!), but I also don't play a lot of video games. When I find an old DS game, like Kirby or Zelda or Rune Factory, I'll play it for a little bit, but other than that I only play AC:NL regularly.


----------



## Bui (Oct 1, 2014)

I play DS games all the time. I mainly play Pokemon Platinum, Pokemon Black, Wild World, Plants vs. Zombies, the Guitar Hero: On Tour series, and occasionally Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times.


----------



## Mechikoko (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh yes for sure!!
I love so many DS games it really sucks that a lot of the ones I want are still so expensive where I live. Hoping that once the WiFi is disconnected for DS games the prices will go way down ^^

I've been looking for 999 for about 2 years now, only found one person selling it for 50$ so hoping to buy it locally second hand or something


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll play any system, modern or otherwise, so long as a game for it interests me enough


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 2, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'll play any system, modern or otherwise, so long as a game for it interests me enough


That's how I feel about gaming, too! I still occasionally play Playstation 1 and Gameboy titles


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 2, 2014)

Playing Platinum right now.
One thing I noticed is that it's much harder to get levels in older pokemon games...


----------



## oshawott (Oct 3, 2014)

I still play it occasionally, and it's usually just Pok?mon or WarioWare DIY.  Got bored of all my other DS games.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 3, 2014)

Mega Man Zero Collection
Mega Man ZX 
Mega Man ZX Advent
Mega Man Star Force ( 1, 2, and 3)
Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney Investigations
Contact
Chrono Trigger
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Sky
Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords
Puzzle Quest 2
Meteos


----------

